
Siftables, the toy blocks that think (TED talk) - yters
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP0w9lZoLwU
======
biaxident
Why not link to the actual TED talk?
([http://www.ted.com/talks/david_merrill_demos_siftables_the_s...](http://www.ted.com/talks/david_merrill_demos_siftables_the_smart_blocks.html))

And this was on HN a few weeks ago...but it is kinda awesome.

~~~
yters
Yeah, that would have been better. It's just the link I happened to have
handy, didn't mean to dupe.

